# chicago plunge router accessories



## fr8halr (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I purchased this router online and when I got it there was no manual and there was what I assume to be a guide of some sort that attatches to the either the router or what you are working on but without having to purchase the manual does anyone know hoe this attatches?

:help:


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Was it this model? #37793 2 1/2 HP plunge router?

If so, the manual is available free at the harbor freight website.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It attaches like in this picture. For everyday routing, it isn't needed.
Here's the manual.
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/37000-37999/37793.pdf


----------

